# Just to stay focused



## Drakesdown (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Pesky durn krittrs


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

That's a mighty nice blind you got there


----------



## Drakesdown (Nov 30, 2020)

Not my blind! I drive around all day for work and see multiple flocks of birds! Most including these will survive the spring season! However people do hunt the area! I myself prefer farmlands or hills for the challenge! Which brings me to my topic as a kid growing up in Ohio we had to drive to PA to hunt deer and turkeys none here! Back in the 80s they introduced turkeys to zeleski state forest! My dad would drive me 4 1/2 just to try and hear one ! Then over the years the ne part had birds and so did the south! We've had a good run with hatches until whatever happened a few years ago! These birds I send pics of will spread out also ! Last year alone I watched two hens with 13 poults make 9 poults to maturity that's good! These flocks I saw in winter were in good numbers and even made it thru the snow! The future looks bright again! Good luck to all on opening day I have already scheduled a vacation day 😁


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county are you in?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I see turkeys in Parma heights, Middleburg etc. Chased one around my parents yard near independence & seven hills. 

One year they were the front yard in Parma heights. I've also seen a pie bald one running around.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have noticed a decline in turkey sightings in Geauga county.


----------

